# Dave Wilson



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wanted to know if Dave Wilson still breeds? Does he have a kennel or website I can look at?

Thanks,

Sadie


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, I have talked to a couple of people that have recently (within the last few years) gotten a dog from him. There is no kennel site that I know of you have to email him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah ok cool, Thanks I just wanted to see what he's breeding now A days Vs what he bred in the past. Good to know he's still breeding though.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

he has a myspace..... but buddy Tim from Shortfuse has 2 pups off Moonshines first litter.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

His kennels are located in California.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave doesn't breed what he used to breed in the past. He personally told me that to him some of the dogs he had were still to gamey to him. I don't know what he meant by that, but I love his old classic dogs though


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol he probably meant they were still high prey driven/ dog aggressive. Thanks for the info kiddo.


----------

